# ENTP and INTP:



## AirMarionette (Mar 13, 2010)

pure badassery:










(^__~)


----------



## Kevinaswell (May 6, 2009)

What have you done :O


----------



## roxtehproxy (Sep 9, 2009)

Shown the awesome forces of an ENTP and it's INTP cousin.

xNTPs, unite in unison, as one, mega-geek!


----------



## AirMarionette (Mar 13, 2010)

Kevinaswell, this is a rough prototype for Minions of Potentially Evil Destruction... or MOPEDs. >


----------



## Treeton (Mar 10, 2010)

I accept this visual representation of the ENTP/INTP as my new robot overlord.


----------



## MNiS (Jan 30, 2010)

I like how it's right hand is stuck in a perpetual 1 finger salute.


----------



## Espiculeas (Sep 4, 2009)

hmm, does this mean that INTPs are allowed into the ENTP world-domination group of Nearstoys? 

What do we get out of this cooperation deal?


----------



## Nearsification (Jan 3, 2010)

hmmmmmm......
We will discuss this further. Send the prototype to my lab!


----------



## Radzell (Mar 3, 2010)

you need a intj to get it done


----------



## Espiculeas (Sep 4, 2009)

we might as well involve allof the NTs, we all complete the other even if the other does not agree nor we. INTP and ENTP together have flaws, INTJ and ENTP together, ENTJ and INTP, ENTJ and ENTJ, INTP and INTP, ENTP and ENTP, INTJ and INTJ, INTJ and INTP, INTJ and ENTJ, and anyother combos I am too tired to write down.

Thus we all complete eachother you weirdos who are oddly enough brothers, sisters, and cousins to me... The family reunion would be a crazy mass of weirdnessroud:


----------



## Metis (Nov 26, 2009)

AhmenRah said:


> we might as well involve allof the NTs, we all complete the other even if the other does not agree nor we. INTP and ENTP together have flaws, INTJ and ENTP together, ENTJ and INTP, ENTJ and ENTJ, INTP and INTP, ENTP and ENTP, INTJ and INTJ, INTJ and INTP, INTJ and ENTJ, and anyother combos I am too tired to write down.
> 
> Thus we all complete eachother you weirdos who are oddly enough brothers, sisters, and cousins to me... The family reunion would be a crazy mass of weirdnessroud:


That would be the best gathering of minds ever. Period.

It makes me wish I had one ENTP friend, one INTP friend, and one ENTJ friend. We would be a quadruplet of awesome.


----------



## Brainteaser (Jan 20, 2010)

Hmmmm... Anyone else here live in southern Cali?


----------



## AirMarionette (Mar 13, 2010)

Florida :/

regardless:









>


----------



## MNiS (Jan 30, 2010)

Wingman said:


> Hmmmm... Anyone else here live in southern Cali?


Yeah, I live in socal.


----------



## Brainteaser (Jan 20, 2010)

MisterNi said:


> Yeah, I live in socal.


We should have a little NT get together somewhere like... Chucky Cheese's? :laughing:


----------



## MNiS (Jan 30, 2010)

Wingman said:


> We should have a little NT get together somewhere like... Chucky Cheese's? :laughing:


Hmm...one of those sounds appealing but the other, not so much. I'll let you guess which one is which. :tongue:


----------



## Brainteaser (Jan 20, 2010)

MisterNi said:


> Hmm...one of those sounds appealing but the other, not so much. I'll let you guess which one is which. :tongue:


Seriously though, I would like to try a little get together of NT's. It'd be a refreshing change.

EDIT: Not at Chucky Cheese's


----------



## MNiS (Jan 30, 2010)

Wingman said:


> Seriously though, I would like to try a little get together of NT's. It'd be a refreshing change.
> 
> EDIT: Not at Chucky Cheese's


Yeah, that sounds great.


----------



## The Psychonaut (Oct 29, 2009)

hmm...if we are serious about taking over the world...
we need to start with taking over google (god)...
if we take over google (god) then we should control the omniverse...or at least the internet...and thats a start...


----------



## Espiculeas (Sep 4, 2009)

yes, an NT gathering would be amazing, the NT quad group would be awesome too. Such a pity that we are so spread out and rare. Ohh well.

The family reunion will have to wait:sad: but if it happens thenroud:


----------

